# A plea for easier readability



## retread (Feb 2, 2003)

The blue used for titles on listings of threads is so light that my tired old eyes have trouble reading them. It takes a lot of concentration, which makes it difficult to scan the lists. Please, please, darken them. It's at least as inconvenient as the tiny type used when drafting messages or replies.

There's nothing wrong with SOTW going to the young people, but it may be the result of making the forum too inconvenient for us oldsters to use.


----------



## BariMelt (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm 33, and I much prefer the previous style.


----------



## Saxhound (Feb 2, 2003)

There are some other vBulletin styles available in version 4.0 that have better contrast. Two that I have seen are Simple Black and Grey Nights. Professional Green SEO is also pretty good.

Perhaps when Harri catches his breath, he can load them up.


----------



## DaddyRabbit (Sep 17, 2007)

I strongly agree!!!


----------



## Billt4mn (Aug 23, 2007)

The whole look is harder to read, not just the blue text. The subjects don't stand out the way the old ones did. The screen is filled with a bunch of words that all look too much alike.
I've been away for awhile. What happened?


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Billt4mn said:


> I've been away for awhile. What happened?


The whole thing was a plot to get you back.


----------



## Billt4mn (Aug 23, 2007)

gary said:


> The whole thing was a plot to get you back.


I think I'm back in spite it, not because of it.
Great to see the opinions are still informative and experience based. Also, there seems to be less hyper-sensitivity over perceived slights. Of course, I've only been back a little while.


----------



## harmonizerNJ (Jul 4, 2007)

One of the other Vbulletin-based boards I follow frequently still has a display format that looks like SOTW's previous format, so I get to compare the new SOTW appearance with something that looks like the old SOTW every day.
Count me among those who prefer the old format.


----------



## DaddyRabbit (Sep 17, 2007)

Billt4mn said:


> I think I'm back in spite it, not because of it.
> Great to see the opinions are still informative and experience based. Also, there seems to be less hyper-sensitivity over perceived slights. Of course, I've only been back a little while.


I really have to take issue with you on that. I am deeply offended by your comment. :twisted:


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 15, 2007)

harmonizerNJ said:


> One of the other Vbulletin-based boards I follow frequently still has a display format that looks like SOTW's previous format, so I get to compare the new SOTW appearance with something that looks like the old SOTW every day.
> *Count me among those who prefer the old format*.


And me.


----------



## Brian (Feb 3, 2003)

If it's a vote for the previous format latout, I also found it easier to navigate and read.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

If I HAD to complain it'd be the response/reply font is a little small.

However, being a Spring Laker I'll just suck it up because us Spring Lakers are a hearty lot.:sunny:


----------

